# Panel wipe - process ?



## pjgraham86 (Sep 12, 2006)

Relative newbie to machine polishing (using DAS-6 Pro, Hex logic pads and Scholl polishes.) Only really tried test panels on ancient cars belonging to consenting family members !
I realise that I have never found out the process with (UPOL) panel wipe to remove oils after polishing and want to get it right before tackling a whole vehicle (my own !)

I have been using the wipe (undiluted) on a lint free cloth and have then hosed and dried panel before applying LSP. Can I miss the hose and dry bit and go straight from panel wipe to LSP ?

Thanks


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

This may help...

How To Use Panel Wipe - A Guide
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ead.php?t=402307&share_type=t&link_source=app


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I was just about to post a link to that ............ thanks Andy. :thumb:



pjgraham86 said:


> Can I miss the hose and dry bit and go straight from panel wipe to LSP ?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, there's no need to wash after panel wiping. 

Alan W


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

As per the guide posted above.

Tend to use Gyeon Prep myself. mist onto panel post polishing stage, wipe over with a mf 'wet' cloth then use a second 'dry' cloth to quickly follow behind and buff


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I use Gyeon prep, car pro eraser and anglewax stripped ease, all very good

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Spray PW onto a microfibre
Wipe panel
Wipe panel with another microfibre to remove any PW residue.
.
..
...
Job done!

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## pjgraham86 (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks guys - and particularly to Alan W for posting the guide.
Absolutely spot on.
Follow up question (!) - will the microfibres clean up OK for future use with just a normal detergent machine wash at 40 deg after use to apply/remove panel wipe ?
I'd guess they should be limited to the same purpose in future and not for buffing etc ?

Peter


----------



## breney (May 7, 2014)

pjgraham86 said:


> Thanks guys - and particularly to Alan W for posting the guide.
> Absolutely spot on.
> Follow up question (!) - will the microfibres clean up OK for future use with just a normal detergent machine wash at 40 deg after use to apply/remove panel wipe ?
> I'd guess they should be limited to the same purpose in future and not for buffing etc ?
> ...


You're best washing them in vinegar. Normal detergent can embed into the fibres, causing you problems down the line.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

pjgraham86 said:


> Thanks guys - and particularly to Alan W for posting the guide.
> Absolutely spot on.


No worries and thank you. 



pjgraham86 said:


> Follow up question (!) - will the microfibres clean up OK for future use with just a normal detergent machine wash at 40 deg after use to apply/remove panel wipe ?
> I'd guess they should be limited to the same purpose in future and not for buffing etc ?
> 
> Peter


Yes and yes although in theory you can use the cleaned MF's for anything after a good machine wash. :thumb: Just make sure you use a non-biological liquid. 

Alan W


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

breney said:


> You're best washing them in vinegar. Normal detergent can embed into the fibres, causing you problems down the line.


Vinegar alone won't clean your MF's. It is used in the final rinse water and acts as a softener.

A powder can get embedded in the MF's and hence why you should use a non-biological liquid or dedicated MF wash liquid.

Alan W


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Couple of points re posts above.

Car pro eraser and Gyeon Prep are IPA based cleansers. They tend to be under 30% IPA, >60% DI water and a bit of sufactant/detergent. (oh and some nice colour and smell, but that really doesn't do much does it  ?)

So these products are pretty cheap to make, given the ingredients, so ask yourselves why don't bodyshops use these products over the more expensive panel wipe? Bodyshops need a perfectly clean base.


Regarding using vinegar in the softener draw, the vinegar is very good at removing any soap residue left on the microfibers and thus stops the fibres sticking together which makes them more "fluffy"

Fabric softeners work by coating the individual fibres with chemical components which reduces the absorbency of the cloths, and this is why you should never use it when washing microfibers.


----------

